# Oh, I hate this thing so much



## cpc1007 (Jul 22, 2014)

PiPi is not very fond of his..eh..diaper, even though he(gender questionable) has been wearing it for a while now. He could chew on it for hours if I don't distract him with something else.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

But it's on her! She's going to have to get used to it. Just leave it on her for 2-3 minutes a day to get used to it. Make sure you involve a lot of treats so she can think of it as something positive. Don't worry, almost every bird hates the harness at first. They aren't used to something on them.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She will get used to it. She looks adorable. Cutie!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Very adorable! It all takes time. I haven't tried on Joey, but I know he wouldn't be a happy boy for a while. I know tiels take time adapting, but he takes it to the extreme with everything. Silly boy!


----------



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

Why is he wearing a diaper?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

maryellen, it's not specifically a diaper. It's a diapered flight suit. It's used for taking the bird around outside and there is a model that has a sort of diaper patch added under the vent


----------



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

Ah gotcha!!!! Thanks for explaining it!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

No problem


----------



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

Aww man i need to get me one of these! My boy hates his aviator harness and it occured to me that if i want to take him any where he needs the diaper function lol


----------

